# Funny things you've seen at the gym, Pics or story.



## CJ (Jan 25, 2020)

This guy looked like a Hershey Kiss, complete with fuzzy winter gloves!


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 25, 2020)

Holy shit!!!! He looks like he is going on an Arctic expedition


----------



## CantTouchThis (Jan 25, 2020)

I think he just returned from his last mission with NASA but forgot to take his space gear off!

I've had a few, but here's the one I think was funniest.




This guy kept balancing a 45lb plate on his head, and then slowly squatting down. I can't even caption this one :32 (18):


----------



## Trump (Jan 25, 2020)

that’s jimmy saville 


CJ275 said:


> View attachment 9080
> 
> 
> This guy looked like a Hershey Kiss, complete with fuzzy winter gloves!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 25, 2020)

One of many vids that I have recorded at the iron brotherhood palace known as Planet Fitness


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 25, 2020)

People will do anything but hard work..!!


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 25, 2020)

Honestly..............seeing the same people year after year after and again.........that look the same,,,,,, NO change whatsoever...............


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 25, 2020)

Remember those Bane masks that people wore for a while?  I wanted to pants every moron I saw wearing one of those.


----------



## CJ (Jan 25, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> Honestly..............seeing the same people year after year after and again.........that look the same,,,,,, NO change whatsoever...............



THAT is exactly what I don't understand!!! Why don't they change SOMETHING!!!


----------



## Raider (Jan 25, 2020)

CantTouchThis said:


> I think he just returned from his last mission with NASA but forgot to take his space gear off!
> 
> I've had a few, but here's the one I think was funniest.
> 
> ...


I think this is ok, he’s getting in a workout and practicing good posture for grooming school. He’s also strong, I only use a 25 lb. plate, lol!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 25, 2020)

I will finally get a pic/video of spiderman just to put it in here, you guys are gonna trip. I have no idea how he hasnt been in a gym****ery post yet.


----------



## big_wolf_Gang (Jan 25, 2020)

The picture is funny. I think he's trying to loose some water from a Dbol cycle. That explain the sweat suite he's wearing and WTF was that guy doing in that video? I'm still trying to figure it out.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 25, 2020)

Everyday I see people doing 1/2 or 3/4 reps ... most of the time its older members ... my gym has the about 1/3 senior citizens ... so at least they are in there doing something .. but when I see a younger person doing 1/2 reps I think what the fvck are you doing .. but I never say anything .. I'm there to workout .. not make friends or critique peoples form ... but seriously it is ridiculous ...


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 26, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> One of many vids that I have recorded at the iron brotherhood palace known as Planet Fitness



I have a dude at my gym that thinks hes lifting heavy but thats his range of motion too, and he does it at 10x that speed. Comes up huffing and puffing like hes doing something.
Dude looks the same if not worse than he did 4 years ago, lol.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 26, 2020)

Some of these are so distracting, how do you get in and go to work with this kind of thing happening??? Thanks for a good laugh!!!


----------



## CJ (Jan 26, 2020)

I have another one, wish I could have taken a video of, but it would've been too obvious.

Father and son training, using the sit down Lateral Raise machine. They were doing sort of squat jump lateral raises up over their heads, to the point where the machine would bang off of it's range limitations. 

These two were a sight to be seen, looked like swamp people. They looked like the type who'd bite you.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 26, 2020)

I can say I don't really see any of the ridiculousness that was posted above or seen on social media  video memes.  What I do see, unfortunately, is  anxious people wandering around the gym just winging it not really with any direction as to what they are doing, or going. It's too bad because people are really trying to do the right thing. I blame the gym for this,  because if they really cared, they would offer some beginners guidance to at least get a person started on a decent path. This, I see all the time.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 26, 2020)

Seeker said:


> I can say I don't really see any of the ridiculousness that was posted above or seen on social media  video memes.  What I do see, unfortunately, is  anxious people wandering around the gym just winging it not really with any direction as to what they are doing, or going. It's too bad because people are really trying to do the right thing. I blame the gym for this,  because if they really cared, they would offer some beginners guidance to at least get a person started on a decent path. This, I see all the time.



I find myself at Planet Fitness pretty regularly these days because they offer a membership that allows you to go to any location nationwide and I travel weekly. 

With that said, they do offer free training there. I am not saying its the best but it is perfect to teach beginners what machines do and how to use them properly. I do see a few members using this benefit but not very many. The bigger problem is that noone wants to ask for help, especially guys. Personally, I think that PF is the perfect model for newbs that have no business in a real gym and offers programs to help them to learn there way around so they can actually benefit from exercise without hurting themselves and being a nuisance to those who do know there way around a gym. 

My "real gym" as I call it only offers paid training and most who use the trainers are retirees who frequent the gym in the morning while I am at work...thankfully.

Sorry for the long post. My point is that I think its more of an issue with the individual who knows everything these days cause the internet said so.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 26, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I find myself at Planet Fitness pretty regularly these days because they offer a membership that allows you to go to any location nationwide and I travel weekly.
> 
> With that said, they do offer free training there. I am not saying its the best but it is perfect to teach beginners what machines do and how to use them properly. I do see a few members using this benefit but not very many. The bigger problem is that noone wants to ask for help, especially guys. Personally, I think that PF is the perfect model for newbs that have no business in a real gym and offers programs to help them to learn there way around so they can actually benefit from exercise without hurting themselves and being a nuisance to those who do know there way around a gym.
> 
> ...



I do agree with all that you said. Good response. I also totally agree with the Planet Fitness explanation.


----------



## C1368 (Jan 26, 2020)

I’ve been doing it all wrong


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 26, 2020)

Gadawg said:


> Remember those Bane masks that people wore for a while?  I wanted to pants every moron I saw wearing one of those.



There was a MMA fighter who wore those oxygen deprivation masks while working out at the Anytime Fitness that I go to.  He told me it was due to the fact that he had an upcoming fight in Denver.  Regardless, he's probably the one exception when it comes to people that I would have talked ish to..

That cat was hardcore with wearing that mask too.  It didn't matter if he was lifting weights, performing body weight exercises, or doing cardio.  That oxygen deprivation mask was on ALL THE TIME while he was working out.


----------



## simplesteve (Jan 27, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> View attachment 9080
> 
> 
> This guy looked like a Hershey Kiss, complete with fuzzy winter gloves!



We use to wear these when cutting for weight in wrestling.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 27, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> One of many vids that I have recorded at the iron brotherhood palace known as Planet Fitness



lolz this reminds of this older guy at the gym i go to. i mean its great that hes older and still lifting...but he's not that old (mind you Im 30).... he walks around with sunglasses on (not glasses that darken with light), cut off shirts, chest pumped out, arms/back spread grabs the DBs for flat bench, maybe 1/4 press, grabs the DB for curls, goes from hip to about belly button. then moves on


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 27, 2020)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> There was a MMA fighter who wore those oxygen deprivation masks while working out at the Anytime Fitness that I go to.  He told me it was due to the fact that he had an upcoming fight in Denver.  Regardless, he's probably the one exception when it comes to people that I would have talked ish to..
> 
> That cat was hardcore with wearing that mask too.  It didn't matter if he was lifting weights, performing body weight exercises, or doing cardio.  That oxygen deprivation mask was on ALL THE TIME while he was working out.



guy wears a vest can add weights to... i get the point of it. but he's about 6ft and maybe 150lb, hes drenched in sweat. still wondering what the point is...is he trying to cut more or thinking he's building muscle. mainly on the treadmill


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 27, 2020)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> There was a MMA fighter who wore those oxygen deprivation masks while working out at the Anytime Fitness that I go to.  He told me it was due to the fact that he had an upcoming fight in Denver.  Regardless, he's probably the one exception when it comes to people that I would have talked ish to..
> 
> That cat was hardcore with wearing that mask too.  It didn't matter if he was lifting weights, performing body weight exercises, or doing cardio.  That oxygen deprivation mask was on ALL THE TIME while he was working out.



It just irks me that they never take it to the max. Show me a guy squatting with a plastic bag duct taped over his head and I will show you a guy I am staying far away from.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 27, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> It just irks me that they never take it to the max. Show me a guy squatting with a plastic bag duct taped over his head and I will show you a guy I am staying far away from.



Yes, someone who does that is not to be trifled with.


----------



## CJ (Jan 29, 2020)

Typical Boston Boy. 

Dirty Bruins hat, and a gallon of Dunkin' coffee while doing EVERYTHING!!! :32 (18):


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 29, 2020)

Another "circuit" trainer?


----------



## CJ (Jan 29, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Another "circuit" trainer?



Speaking of.... There was a lady today, running a circuit of hack squats, v-squats, DB Tri kick backs on a bench, and standing DB Curls. Fine, whatever. I asked if I could work in on the hack squats when she was doing the other exercises. She said NO!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## German89 (Jan 29, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> View attachment 9080
> 
> 
> This guy looked like a Hershey Kiss, complete with fuzzy winter gloves!


i've got a space cadet at one of the gyms I go to.  I just don't have the balls to snag a picture. 

Lots of interesting people there. very amusing time.


----------



## German89 (Jan 29, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Typical Boston Boy.
> 
> Dirty Bruins hat, and a gallon of Dunkin' coffee while doing EVERYTHING!!! :32 (18):
> 
> View attachment 9092


You. Sir. Might... Want to take that back!


----------



## CJ (Jan 29, 2020)

German89 said:


> You. Sir. Might... Want to take that back!



You know it's true!


----------



## German89 (Jan 29, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You know it's true!


i came across one boston man and he wouldn't ever dare do that.

bruins are a good team. first in their division 

and.. take it back because, i said so.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 30, 2020)

pretty sure German could take you CJ...


----------



## CJ (Jan 30, 2020)

German89 said:


> i came across one boston man and he wouldn't ever dare do that.
> 
> bruins are a good team. first in their division
> 
> and.. take it back because, i said so.



I'm from Boston! I'm making fun of my people! :32 (18):

Sorry.


----------



## German89 (Jan 30, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I'm from Boston! I'm making fun of my people! :32 (18):
> 
> Sorry.


lmao well then....

gibs, i wouldn't want to, "take" CJ  he's just a _dirty boston boy_. 

CJ.  Were those _your_ things in front of the machine? I'm starting to question the legitimacy of that photo.


----------



## CJ (Jan 30, 2020)

German89 said:


> lmao well then....
> 
> gibs, i wouldn't want to, "take" CJ  he's just a _dirty boston boy_.
> 
> CJ.  Were those _your_ things in front of the machine? I'm starting to question the legitimacy of that photo.



Just some "jerkoff from Dorchester. Up there on Dot Ave!" :32 (18):

I go against the grain... Dunkin' fukkin sucks!

"Dunkin Donuts - SNL" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/FSvNhxKJJyU
Notice the dirty Bruins hat German!!!


----------



## German89 (Jan 30, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Just some "jerkoff from Dorchester. Up there on Dot Ave!" :32 (18):
> 
> I go against the grain... Dunkin' fukkin sucks!



I'm a starfukks kinda gyal

we don't have dunkin here.. here it's tim hortons. or as i call it, timmy whores. the worlds worst coffee. fukkin ruins your stomach and taste like ass


----------



## Jin (Jan 30, 2020)

German89 said:


> I'm a starfukks kinda gyal
> 
> we don't have dunkin here.. here it's tim hortons. or as i call it, timmy whores. the worlds worst coffee. fukkin ruins your stomach and taste like ass



Whose ass?


----------



## CJ (Jan 30, 2020)

Jin said:


> Whose ass?



That's some good info to have right there!


----------



## German89 (Jan 30, 2020)

Jin said:


> Whose ass?



...I do not knoowww... just cah cah


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 4, 2020)

this was parked in the corner at my new gym. It’s to get your ass to the car after LEG DAY lmao:32 (18):


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 4, 2020)

The people you see at the gym with the only thing that changes is there outfits


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 4, 2020)

dude today, late 40s, doesn't look like he ever lifted in his life... doodling around in front of the dumbell rack for eternity doing wierd stretches, finally grabs the 80s right off the bat and starts doing the worst, most cringy hammer curls I've ever seen, of course directly in front of the mirror blocking everyone path.
I'm just watching him in pure amazement, I look and everyone is watching me watch him and they all start cracking up because of the look on my face lol.
Wait... so then he goes for the 90s, and then the 100s, back to the 90s, dropset baby! 
One of the guys goes over to talk to him because, well, he's a lot nicer than me I guess?
I pause my music to listen, he's telling him unsafe what he's doing is as well as ineffective.
guy replies, " oh yea people been tellin me that for years! I've lifted like this for years I'm not gonna change now!" 
why am I not surprised, it's why you still look like a bag of shit bro, I give him a year or 2 more of that bullshit before he snaps himself up.
this is also why I don't bother to correct these people. 
I'm beginning to think I could quit my career as a plumber and live off the ad revenue from youtube gymfukkery videos, hmmm....


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 4, 2020)

German89 said:


> I'm a starfukks kinda gyal
> 
> we don't have dunkin here.. here it's tim hortons. or as i call it, timmy whores. the worlds worst coffee. fukkin ruins your stomach and taste like ass



dude. Timmys iced Capps are the reason I’m fat. So good.


----------



## German89 (Feb 4, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> dude. Timmys iced Capps are the reason I’m fat. So good.


fukkng disgusting Slush.  Hate their quality.


----------



## German89 (Feb 4, 2020)

How about this fukkin guy yesterday...

I am doing chest, on a machine.  Just as I am sitting there, this guy approaches me.  (This is at the commercial gym I go)

This is our conversation.. And so fukkin ODD!!  And the BALLS. WOW. How does one just flat out say this shiit?

"Hey, whos stuff you running?" - I just kind of looked at him and he continues, "Is it local, like around here?" I'm still a deer in head lights, wondering, how the fukk do you even know I am on anything?

My response was, "Not from around here".  In which, he says, "Good prices?"  I shrug.  He doesn't need to know how much I am paying, it's none of his business.

He then gives me this, "Hey listen, if you ever need anything, I supply all the big guys in here.  Especially women.  I am very protective about about the women.  I make sure what they're getting is real..."  I said, "Yeah, I've been there, done that".  He's still going, "Especially when it comes to var, you want to make sure you're getting real var." Like, yeah, I know. I'm also not a rookie, i've been fukked a few times bud.   He just kept going on with the var.  Like, buddy, chill.  I'ma meathead, i don't just use var.  Going on about how he likes helping women, helps coach, but then doesn't like coaching but, he is coaching a few girls at this gym. Now, he's still going on, even offers me free var, which i politely decline.  But, he made sure I put his number in my phone, in case I need anything... (Not that I ever will)

Oddest fukkin shit.  I don't know if he felt threatened.. Like, I was coming in and going to take his clientele.  I think he took my "supply rhino" shirt a little too serious.  Or maybe he wants to hit it? I don't know. Just why?!

Fukkin weirdo.


----------



## CJ (Feb 4, 2020)

I'll take the free Oxys, give him my number! :32 (20):


----------



## German89 (Feb 4, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I'll take the free Oxys, give him my number! :32 (20):


lmfao.. i dont know if he has oxys but, i'm not sending him a message... I didn't even save his number.  i have my own plug.


----------



## Trump (Feb 4, 2020)

When you say you have been ****ed a few times, can you give us more detail????



German89 said:


> How about this fukkin guy yesterday...
> 
> I am doing chest, on a machine.  Just as I am sitting there, this guy approaches me.  (This is at the commercial gym I go)
> 
> ...


----------



## CJ (Feb 4, 2020)

German89 said:


> lmfao.. i dont know if he has oxys but, i'm not sending him a message... I didn't even save his number.  i have my own plug.



I use the terms Oxy and Anavar interchangeably. Don't want you to think that I'm a druggie. :32 (20):


----------



## German89 (Feb 4, 2020)

Trump said:


> When you say you have been ****ed a few times, can you give us more detail????



Of course trump.  A lab by the name of, BODYTECH. Decided to give me some fukked up anavar and I lost a lot of hair.

Then there was a Lab in the states, I forget the name, CBL?  His var was fukking TRASSSHHH.

As far as my sexual, "FUKKED" - good luck. aint shhit happening there.


----------



## German89 (Feb 4, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I use the terms Oxy and Anavar interchangeably. Don't want you to think that I'm a druggie. :32 (20):


okay... Pinocchio


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 4, 2020)

German89 said:


> How about this fukkin guy yesterday...
> 
> I am doing chest, on a machine.  Just as I am sitting there, this guy approaches me.  (This is at the commercial gym I go)
> 
> ...



WTF!

Anyone who blabs his mouth like that is someone I am staying 1000 miles away from. 

When my wife comes to the gym with me she’ll inevitably say something along the lines of how creepy guys are in the gym. Hate to say it, but she’s right.  Show me one woman doing stiff deadlifts and I will show you 5 guys who suddenly need to use the equipment by the platform.


----------



## German89 (Feb 4, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> WTF!
> 
> Anyone who blabs his mouth like that is someone I am staying 1000 miles away from.
> 
> When my wife comes to the gym with me she’ll inevitably say something along the lines of how creepy guys are in the gym. Hate to say it, but she’s right.  Show me one woman doing stiff deadlifts and I will show you 5 guys who suddenly need to use the equipment by the platform.



Trust me. I know.  Guys are creepy as ****. 

I wear a flannel around my waist so guys cant see. But I hate when I gotta do the whole pull my leggings up. Then they get a glimpse.. my first time lifting there. I pulled my leggings up. Oh my god. No shame. This guys eyes, glue to my butt. Ughh. I gave him the dirtiest fukkin look.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 4, 2020)

German89 said:


> Trust me. I know.  Guys are creepy as ****.
> 
> I wear a flannel around my waist so guys cant see. But I hate when I gotta do the whole pull my leggings up. Then they get a glimpse.. my first time lifting there. I pulled my leggings up. Oh my god. No shame. This guys eyes, glue to my butt. Ughh. I gave him the dirtiest fukkin look.



Amateurs.  Gotta know how to check it out through at least 3 different mirrors.  That's what they're there for.


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 4, 2020)

German89 said:


> Trust me. I know.  Guys are creepy as ****.
> 
> I wear a flannel around my waist so guys cant see. But I hate when I gotta do the whole pull my leggings up. Then they get a glimpse.. my first time lifting there. I pulled my leggings up. Oh my god. No shame. This guys eyes, glue to my butt. Ughh. I gave him the dirtiest fukkin look.




I'm not creepy, I at least wait till the woman leaves before I go and sniff the bench.
Gotta have some class ya know.


----------



## German89 (Feb 4, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Amateurs.  Gotta know how to check it out through at least 3 different mirrors.  That's what they're there for.


You think you're being slick.. but I see ya



simplesteve55021 said:


> I'm not creepy, I at least wait till the woman leaves before I go and sniff the bench.
> Gotta have some class ya know.


I think you and DYS have been hanging out a little too much


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 4, 2020)

All I'm getting from all this is CJ is a disgrace to Boston.


----------



## German89 (Feb 4, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> All I'm getting from all this is CJ is a disgrace to Boston.



Did you see his dunkin jug, phone and b's cap, holding his spot on a machine..? blaming someone else, like we didnt know it was him..


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 4, 2020)

German89 said:


> Did you see his dunkin jug, phone and b's cap, holding his spot on a machine..? blaming someone else, like we didnt know it was him..



Well a true Bostonian would be proud of their dunks jug and nicely broken in B's hat.


----------



## CJ (Feb 4, 2020)

What about the queer ass TB12 hats everywhere? :32 (18):


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 4, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> What about the queer ass TB12 hats everywhere? :32 (18):



I hate you


----------



## German89 (Feb 4, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Well a true Bostonian would be proud of their dunks jug and nicely broken in B's hat.



Clearly he has some sort of mental illness.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 4, 2020)

German89 said:


> Clearly he has some sort of mental illness.



pretty sure he’s really from vermont.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 5, 2020)

Wow thought of this thread when this dude wearing a west side barbell shirt asked me to spot him the other day. He was strong I’ll give him that but he was grunting like an ape and had chalk all over the bench for some reason.


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 5, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Wow thought of this thread when this dude wearing a west side barbell shirt asked me to spot him the other day. He was strong I’ll give him that but he was grunting like an ape and had chalk all over the bench for some reason.



That's too keep his back from sliding off the bench due to the sweat.. duh


----------



## German89 (Feb 5, 2020)

simplesteve55021 said:


> That's too keep his back from sliding off the bench due to the sweat.. duh


lol... I chalk my lats because the sweat prevents me from getting a good ROM.. it's like the stickiness of the sweat.. I dont even know. I'm ****in OCD.

I chalk my rear delts on chest day too because, I can't stand the way it sticks to the bench.

My hands have to be chalked because, I need that grim.  I don't like when there is sweat between my fingers. 

So, there is something weird I do.  But, I do make sure I wipe it all up after I am done.


----------



## CJ (Feb 5, 2020)

German89 said:


> lol... I chalk my lats because the sweat prevents me from getting a good ROM.. it's like the stickiness of the sweat.. I dont even know. I'm ****in OCD.
> 
> I chalk my rear delts on chest day too because, I can't stand the way it sticks to the bench.
> 
> ...







Can someone give me a spot? :32 (17):


----------



## German89 (Feb 5, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> View attachment 9136
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone give me a spot? :32 (17):



Goodfellow awaits to fulfill _your_ need.


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 5, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Wow thought of this thread when this dude wearing a west side barbell shirt asked me to spot him the other day. He was strong I’ll give him that but he was grunting like an ape and had chalk all over the bench for some reason.



I’ve always thought it was weird when I have seen someone wearing a west side t shirt. It’s an invite only gym. Why would you wear a t-shirt of a gym you weren’t invited to train at?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 5, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> I’ve always thought it was weird when I have seen someone wearing a west side t shirt. It’s an invite only gym. Why would you wear a t-shirt of a gym you weren’t invited to train at?



Actually anyone can go train at Westside for a week or so. Whether or not they are asked to stay is a different story.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 5, 2020)

German89 said:


> Goodfellow awaits to fulfill _your_ need.



she could get this spot

edit: wow thought the pic would show up too lol.


----------



## German89 (Feb 5, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> I’ve always thought it was weird when I have seen someone wearing a west side t shirt. It’s an invite only gym. Why would you wear a t-shirt of a gym you weren’t invited to train at?



To support the team. 

That's something I can get behind and support. Unlike every bodybuilder on IG who promotions bullshit brands.

ETA and cause. Nitro


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 6, 2020)

German89 said:


> To support the team.
> 
> That's something I can get behind and support. Unlike every bodybuilder on IG who promotions bullshit brands.
> 
> ETA and cause. Nitro



Ahhhh...that makes sense. That shows how out of touch I am with powerlifting. I was thinking of it in terms of a gym not as a powerlifting team. Makes sense in those terms.


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 6, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Actually anyone can go train at Westside for a week or so. Whether or not they are asked to stay is a different story.



Really? No sh$t?


----------



## Jin (Feb 6, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Really? No sh$t?



Hop skip and a jump for you. Do it!


----------



## Rydog (Feb 6, 2020)

Thomas said:


> Such goodfellows are hard this days



Are you a robot?


----------



## Jin (Feb 6, 2020)

Rydog said:


> Are you a robot?



He lacks the intelligence to be a robot.


----------



## C1368 (Feb 6, 2020)

I get tired of people sitting there on their phone holding up machines


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Boytoy (Feb 8, 2020)

Lol. Funny is what that is!


----------



## CJ (Feb 8, 2020)

Lots of people do Squats on the cables at my gym. Pulley at  floor level, they stand a few steps back and squat. They're moving up and down, but the cable's line of pull is horizontal, so the weight stack only moves a couple of inches.

No gainzzz for you!!!


----------



## Boytoy (Feb 8, 2020)

That's a Smith machine and he not squatting.  Look like backward D L


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 8, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


>



Looked like a Bulgarian split squat on a Smith machine.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 8, 2020)

It could be a hacksquat


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 9, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


>



You know how we are always trying to figure out what the secrets are that the pros use? I think this guy just let the cat out of the bag. 

 He has unlocked how to develop your aconeus muscle. Thank him next time you see him.


----------



## German89 (Feb 9, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> You know how we are always trying to figure out what the secrets are that the pros use? I think this guy just let the cat out of the bag.
> 
> He has unlocked how to develop your aconeus muscle. Thank him next time you see him.



It's something kai does. But with a barbell not a smith


----------



## Seeker (Feb 9, 2020)

silvereyes87 said:


> It could be a hacksquat



It is indeed a hack squat


----------



## German89 (Feb 9, 2020)

Seeker said:


> It is indeed a hack squat



Emphasis on the word, hack


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 9, 2020)

German89 said:


> It's something kai does. But with a barbell not a smith



I will try 99% of what Kai does, but there will always be that 1% where I will have to pass.


----------



## German89 (Feb 9, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> I will try 99% of what Kai does, but there will always be that 1% where I will have to pass.



Lmfao I'm with you on that


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 9, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> I will try 99% of what Kai does, but there will always be that 1% where I will have to pass.



What about the grapefruit... Is that part of the 99% or 1%


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 9, 2020)

simplesteve55021 said:


> Looked like a Bulgarian split squat on a Smith machine.



I don't know a lot about "exotic" exercises.  I had to look that up to make sure you were just fukken with me. LOL


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 9, 2020)

simplesteve55021 said:


> What about the grapefruit... Is that part of the 99% or 1%



You will have to sign up for my website to find out. Use the promo code noeyecontact


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 9, 2020)

Deal a meal parties.


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 10, 2020)

BigGameHunter said:


> Deal a meal parties.



For those who don’t know what deal-a-meal was it was the diet by Richard Simmons that had cards for each portion you ate. It was perfect for those who aspired to look like him.


----------



## German89 (Feb 10, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> For those who don’t know what deal-a-meal was it was the diet by Richard Simmons that had cards for each portion you ate. It was perfect for those who aspired to look like him.


The guru of fitness


----------



## CJ (Feb 10, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> For those who don’t know what deal-a-meal was it was the diet by Richard Simmons that had cards for each portion you ate. It was perfect for those who aspired to look like him.



There's a synergistic effect if you combine his Deal a Meal diet with his Sweating To The Oldies workout plan. Do what the pros do!


----------



## Jin (Feb 10, 2020)

He’s one of my all time favorite queers.


----------



## Beserker (Feb 10, 2020)

View attachment 9164


..............


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 10, 2020)

SHIT!!! I was really enjoying vagina too.


----------



## Raider (Feb 10, 2020)

If Richard “ Dick “ Simmons isn’t one of your Idols, then I question how serious you are about your training! Just saying, lol!


----------



## German89 (Feb 11, 2020)

Raider said:


> If Richard “ Dick “ Simmons isn’t one of your Idols, then I question how serious you are about your training! Just saying, lol!



Like I said... fitness guru. 

Where is he by the way? Depressed and hiding?


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 11, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> View attachment 9080
> 
> 
> This guy looked like a Hershey Kiss, complete with fuzzy winter gloves![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Jin (Feb 11, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> CJ275 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 9080
> ...


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 11, 2020)

Jin said:


> He’s one of my all time favorite queers.



what’s it take to get on that list?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 11, 2020)

The connection between deal a meal and little dick Simmons is gold. I’m so proud of you fuks.


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 11, 2020)

German89 said:


> Like I said... fitness guru.
> 
> Where is he by the way? Depressed and hiding?



If you are into podcasts check out the one called Missing Richard Simmons.   Interesting story, but in the end it sounds like he just wants to be left alone.


----------



## German89 (Feb 11, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> If you are into podcasts check out the one called Missing Richard Simmons.   Interesting story, but in the end it sounds like he just wants to be left alone.




A few years back, I saw him being interviewed... 

I think that was the message he was sending too.  He just wants to live a normal life, being left alone by media.


----------



## Raider (Feb 11, 2020)

German89 said:


> A few years back, I saw him being interviewed...
> 
> I think that was the message he was sending too.  He just wants to live a normal life, being left alone by media.


Surprised they don’t go after him even harder then! You know how the media is.... Savages! Or as they say Trumps way,” Fukkin kunt Jurno’s”!!!!!!p.S. sorry German, I know you ladies hate that word.


----------



## German89 (Feb 11, 2020)

Raider said:


> Surprised they don’t go after him even harder then! You know how the media is.... Savages! Or as they say Trumps way,” Fukkin Lunt Jurno’s”!!!!!!



Dudes like 80. Lmao. Leave him be. 

Anyways! Let's get back on topic. If we want to continue to talk about Richard simmons...  we shall make his own thread.  He deserves that


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 11, 2020)

I dunno what the deal was but yesterday the place was inundated with what looked like the typical club d-bags.

Tanned up dudes with faded beards, hold chains, skin tight gucci shirts stretched over beer guts and love handles. One was even rocking a bleached white pair of jordans with gold trim like they were trying to flex or something. Unless that gold trim is on some Romaleos, you're not gonna get the attention you're looking for...


----------



## CJ (Feb 11, 2020)

View attachment 9171


They even look ridiculous on Lü. :32 (18):


----------



## German89 (Feb 11, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> I dunno what the deal was but yesterday the place was inundated with what looked like the typical club d-bags.
> 
> Tanned up dudes with faded beards, hold chains, skin tight gucci shirts stretched over beer guts and love handles. One was even rocking a bleached white pair of jordans with gold trim like they were trying to flex or something. Unless that gold trim is on some Romaleos, you're not gonna get the attention you're looking for...



Are you sure you're not in Ontario?


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Feb 11, 2020)

There is a "matt does fitness" video on youtube where he buys a bunch of fitness gimmicks from infomercials and tries them out.  I'm pretty sure this was one of them.

Sorry this was in response to the pic of the guy in the silver suit. Since I had to edit anyways here's the link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQE4z201qek


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 12, 2020)

was just checking to see if you mods were on the spot. High 5 you passed the test :32 (16):


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 12, 2020)

besides the usual 1/4 squatters and fukkery today had a kid using the assisted pull up machine as a table for his cellphone while he would use the steps of it to do single calve raises holding a 25lb plate, then go about 30ft over where everyone could see him speed jump rope, return to do air squats and repeat. 
I'm waiting for the assisted pull up machine obviously. So I do some back extensions, finish those and kid is still at it.
I ask him how many more sets he replies idk 3 or 4, in which I say ok well I'm going to work in since your circuit training the gym and hogging this machine in which you arent even using. 
He got pissy and replies fine do whatever you want.
lil bitch.


----------



## Jin (Feb 12, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> besides the usual 1/4 squatters and fukkery today had a kid using the assisted pull up machine as a table for his cellphone while he would use the steps of it to do single calve raises holding a 25lb plate, then go about 30ft over where everyone could see him speed jump rope, return to do air squats and repeat.
> I'm waiting for the assisted pull up machine obviously. So I do some back extensions, finish those and kid is still at it.
> I ask him how many more sets he replies idk 3 or 4, in which I say ok well I'm going to work in since your circuit training the gym and hogging this machine in which you arent even using.
> He got pissy and replies fine do whatever you want.
> lil bitch.



When I see a guy bigger/fitter than me in the gym who is busting his ass: instant respect. 

Same should have gone for that little shit in regards to you.


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 12, 2020)

Jin said:


> When I see a guy bigger/fitter than me in the gym who is busting his ass: instant respect.
> 
> Same should have gone for that little shit in regards to you.



I agree and do the same when I see someone pushing hard. Unfortunately these young guns aren't very respectdul and I'll add delusional, I swear they're lookin in a different mirror than I am.
Anyways, I said my goosefrabahas and let him live.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Feb 12, 2020)

Jin said:


> When I see a guy bigger/fitter than me in the gym who is busting his ass: instant respect.
> 
> Same should have gone for that little shit in regards to you.



I was explaining this to my wife the other day. She said she didn't understand why sometimes I was super nice and sometimes I'm a dick to people at the gym.  I said if someone has been busting their ass for years in the gym I'm going to get out of their way because they've earned it.  If its some moron acting stupid, say doing pullups in the squat rack, or standing in front of the dumbbells doing 40lbs shrugs, I'm going to say something.


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 14, 2020)

last night dude was running the small rack doing shrugs. 2 inches from the mirror, blocking anyone from picking up or returning thier dumbells to the rack, shrugging 15s, then 20s, then 25s and finished up with the 30s. 
I just sat there in amazement as usual. 
lol I always think in my head... seeya at the 2020 Olympia!


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 14, 2020)

There were maybe 15 or so people at my gym last night ( it’s a small gym ). At one point, i went to the drinking fountain to fill up my water bottle and saw that everyone of those fukers were d!cking around with their phones.

I guarantee that they are the same one who say, “ yeah, I could like that to if I took steroids “


----------



## German89 (Feb 14, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> There were maybe 15 or so people at my gym last night ( it’s a small gym ). At one point, i went to the drinking fountain to fill up my water bottle and saw that everyone of those fukers were d!cking around with their phones.
> 
> I guarantee that they are the same one who say, “ yeah, I could like that to if I took steroids “



I too could look like that if I were on steroids. 

I'll pop on my phone from time to time. but sometimes I just like watching everyone around me. I crack jokes in my head


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Feb 14, 2020)

The only thing that I have to add is that the Smith machine keeps creeping closer and closer to the restroom that is right next to it.  I snapped a video of it to a friend of mine last night.  IDK about any of you, but I'm not dedicated enough to try to rep something out on the Smith while making use of the restroom.  It can wait until I am done.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Feb 14, 2020)

Full length puffy coat on the bike.


----------



## CJ (Feb 15, 2020)

With his family's golden battle crest on it!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 15, 2020)

Tinbeater36 said:


> View attachment 9203
> 
> 
> Full length puffy coat on the bike.



I used to have a sleeping bag like this when I was a kid.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 15, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> With his family's golden battle crest on it!!!  :32 (18):




we ride at dawn bitches!


----------



## Viduus (Feb 15, 2020)

simplesteve55021 said:


> Looked like a Bulgarian split squat on a Smith machine.



The angle is cut off but it looks more like a Jefferson deadlift to me. As someone mentioned, Kai is big on these.

It’s definitely a movement worth trying. One leg is opened which causes you to hit the leg differently with spreading the load to your inner leg etc. 

It gives a more general feeling... I’d compare it to a walking lounge which I feel hits things more broadly(?) my then a deadlift or squat. Hopefully this gibberish makes sense..


----------



## Biggin (Feb 15, 2020)

His intensity is unmatched! LOL


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 15, 2020)

anyways guys I had posted up an xvideo of a chick at the gym

it was deleted of course, even though fds bbc tranny one didnt

she mounted a bbc dilbo on a tbar row machine

so every rep was rewarded


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 15, 2020)

chick at the gym today with an elevation mask on squatting 5lbs each side of the smith machine.
she must be a pro of some sort.
or not.


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 15, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> chick at the gym today with an elevation mask on squatting 5lbs each side of the smith machine.
> she must be a pro of some sort.
> or not.



 Squats with an elevation mask sound like erotic asphyxiation without the erotic part.


----------



## Viduus (Feb 15, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Squats with an elevation mask sound like erotic asphyxiation without the erotic part.



Do them nude. Problem solved!


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 15, 2020)

Viduus said:


> Do them nude. Problem solved!



Gibs..:maybe you can suggest this to her?


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 15, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Gibs..:maybe you can suggest this to her?



that's a big negative ghostrider


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 16, 2020)

So. My partner. He’s about 180 and 6’1”ish. Leaner dude. 

but fk. When he gets on a treadmill to run he has the heaviest feet in the whole
world and it’s irritating as hell. 

im in the hotel gym with him right now - it’s him, me, and 2 others in this tiny ass space and his ****ing jumping while he runs is making the whole god damned room shake. 

it’s infuriating. 

/rant


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 16, 2020)

Super setting leg extensions with the pin loaded cybex seated leg press and some d!ck-fore with a suction cupped tripod for his phone attaches it to the platform on the leg press so he could film him and his gf. Continued anyways. Hope him and his gf get motion sickness when they watch the vid. For fuks sake. It’s a gym not a film studio.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 16, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> So. My partner. He’s about 180 and 6’1”ish. Leaner dude.
> 
> but fk. When he gets on a treadmill to run he has the heaviest feet in the whole
> world and it’s irritating as hell.
> ...



thats totally me. I sound like a 300 pound sumo wrestler running down the hall on a treadmill.  I won’t notice either until I take my headphones out and then I’m thinking holy shit I bet everyone is listening to my loud ass feet.


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 16, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> chick at the gym today with an elevation mask on squatting 5lbs each side of the smith machine.
> she must be a pro of some sort.
> or not.



We had a chick doing goofy as shit like this on the Smith, and always using clamps to make sure they didn't fall off.


----------



## CJ (Feb 16, 2020)

Clips on the Smith machine!!!  :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 16, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> thats totally me. I sound like a 300 pound sumo wrestler running down the hall on a treadmill.  I won’t notice either until I take my headphones out and then I’m thinking holy shit I bet everyone is listening to my loud ass feet.



EVERYONE sigh


----------



## German89 (Feb 17, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Super setting leg extensions with the pin loaded cybex seated leg press and some d!ck-fore with a suction cupped tripod for his phone attaches it to the platform on the leg press so he could film him and his gf. Continued anyways. Hope him and his gf get motion sickness when they watch the vid. For fuks sake. It’s a gym not a film studio.


Some girl was about to record at the gym. I was in the shot. 

Extremely disrespectful in my opinion.  I dont want to be in your gay video and, you're invading my motherfkkin privacy.  Anyway, I just have her the look of death. She knew what she was doing was wrong and she moved her stupid phone. 

I laughed when I saw some guy taking a selfie. I cant do it. I dont know how people do it with everyone around.



Thatgoodfellow said:


> thats totally me. I sound like a 300 pound sumo wrestler running down the hall on a treadmill.  I won’t notice either until I take my headphones out and then I’m thinking holy shit I bet everyone is listening to my loud ass feet.



I'm listening and its disturbing..

I have a few people in the AM that are heavy runners... 'heel, toe. Heel, toe'


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 17, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> thats totally me. I sound like a 300 pound sumo wrestler running down the hall on a treadmill.  I won’t notice either until I take my headphones out and then I’m thinking holy shit I bet everyone is listening to my loud ass feet.


 Luckily I don't run, mostly because I am lazy but also because I don't remember how to because I haven't done it since high school. I do notice on the rare occasion that I walk on the treadmill that I am also a heavy foot fella. I did see a lady that had to be pushing 300lbs doing a jog for about 2 minutes a few months back and it sounded like the treadmill was going to break. I wonder if there is a weight limit on those things?


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 17, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Luckily I don't run, mostly because I am lazy but also because I don't remember how to because I haven't done it since high school. I do notice on the rare occasion that I walk on the treadmill that I am also a heavy foot fella. I did see a lady that had to be pushing 300lbs doing a jog for about 2 minutes a few months back and it sounded like the treadmill was going to break. I wonder if there is a weight limit on those things?



There was a time a while back where I was trying to join the marines so I focused on making my running more efficient and form got better. I still stayed away from treadmills. If I do run it’s outdoor trail runs now but that’s honestly never. I did used to enjoy it when I was in that kind of shape.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 20, 2020)

Nevermind...


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 20, 2020)

German89 said:


> I'm listening and its disturbing..
> 
> I have a few people in the AM that are heavy runners... 'heel, toe. Heel, toe'



Make. It. Stop. It's why I refuse to train with my partner. My anxiety goes through the fukkin roof.


----------



## German89 (Feb 20, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> Make. It. Stop. It's why I refuse to train with my partner. My anxiety goes through the fukkin roof.



lmfao i wish

just fukkin tell him to smarten up...


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 20, 2020)

German89 said:


> lmfao i wish
> 
> just fukkin tell him to smarten up...



:32 (18):
better for our relationship to just not spend that quality time together... hahahaha


----------



## German89 (Feb 20, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> :32 (18):
> better for our relationship to just not spend that quality time together... hahahaha


touche.. touche. i'm the same.

i like big daddy but, i dont wanna lift with big daddy. go fukk on off.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 20, 2020)

German89 said:


> touche.. touche. i'm the same.
> 
> i like big daddy but, i dont wanna lift with big daddy. go fukk on off.



Literally LOL'd... E X A C T L Y my feelings


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 20, 2020)

I don’t know how she was doing it but this girl at the gym yesterday was doing reverse fly’s on the machine and was somehow putting her arms together all the way behind her back. Sort of exorcist-ish looking but I was kind of impressed with the ROM.


----------



## German89 (Feb 20, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I don’t know how she was doing it but this girl at the gym yesterday was doing reverse fly’s on the machine and was somehow putting her arms together all the way behind her back. Sort of exorcist-ish looking but I was kind of impressed with the ROM.



Rotflmfao..

Just as bad as this girl at my spot... she thinks shes the shes or something. 2 plates a side on the barbell. Went down 1/4" inch. I was impressed


----------



## CJ (Feb 20, 2020)

German89 said:


> Rotflmfao..
> 
> Just as bad as this girl at my spot... she thinks shes the shes or something. 2 plates a side on the barbell. Went down 1/4" inch. I was impressed



Practicing that lockout! :32 (20):


----------



## German89 (Feb 20, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Practicing that lockout! :32 (20):



Lmfao yeah. Her form is fukkin awful. 

One of the fatter built guys asks me today, "is that your secret? Moving you weights slowly".. like no. Just like controling my weight. Muscle mind. Time under tension.. hes looking at me lost.. 

like dude, you ain't 'bout this life. Go 'mir me from behind.  Over there. Go on now. Git.  

Being all selfish and taking from my pump


----------



## chicago311 (Feb 20, 2020)

he lifts more than meeee...


----------



## German89 (Feb 20, 2020)

chicago311 said:


> he lifts more than meeee...



well then. get stronger!


----------



## Beserker (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 21, 2020)

German89 said:


> Rotflmfao..
> 
> Just as bad as this girl at my spot... she thinks shes the shes or something. 2 plates a side on the barbell. Went down 1/4" inch. I was impressed




there was another girl at my old gym that would do very high box squats but she put 4 plates on so I was like damn ok. Then one day she got stuck and had to bail the weight over her head. I don’t think that barbell was much use after.


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 21, 2020)

theres this guy that for the last couple days I see carrying around a rainbow array of bands. 
the most impressive thing I've seen him use them for so far is he'll step on one end and put the other on the bar attached to the cable for tricep push downs.
please tell me what ur doing bro...
and no, he doesnt look like he lifts, at all.
every motherfukker trying to reinvent the wheel before they can even spin it.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 21, 2020)

I honestly cant stand all the retards seen in gyms nowadays, too many to even discuss. There is one older guy, Asian dude, very old looking scarred up face (may not even be that old but looks it) (maybe even Eskimo looking) who is really retarded. Wears a head-band, a giant mop of gray hair sticks out over the top (I thought it was a hat for the 1st month).

Very skinny, no muscle, soft gut hanging out. Has every piece of expensive support gear (sleeves, wraps, belts, you name it). And dosnt know how to lift at all. When I say his ROM is 1", Im being nice. Barely moves. Standing leg machine, just sort of jerks up/down w/ no leg bending. (More of a body convulsion). Lying tricep ext?? Just move your wrists a tiny bit w/ arms out-stretched. (You get my point).

Best thing is when he walks up to dumbbell rack, spends 10 mins getting his wraps around the dumbbell handles (using the 25's) for a few "sets" of dbell press. (Wrist flexions).
Very odd retard...


----------



## German89 (Feb 21, 2020)

rot-iron66 said:


> i honestly cant stand all the retards seen in gyms nowadays, too many to even discuss. There is one older guy, asian dude, very old looking scarred up face (may not even be that old but looks it) (maybe even eskimo looking) who is really retarded. Wears a head-band, a giant mop of gray hair sticks out over the top (i thought it was a hat for the 1st month).
> 
> Very skinny, no muscle, soft gut hanging out. Has every piece of expensive support gear (sleeves, wraps, belts, you name it). And dosnt know how to lift at all. When i say his rom is 1", im being nice. Barely moves. Standing leg machine, just sort of jerks up/down w/ no leg bending. (more of a body convulsion). Lying tricep ext?? Just move your wrists a tiny bit w/ arms out-stretched. (you get my point).
> 
> ...



lmfao very odd retard


----------



## CJ (Feb 21, 2020)

Dips on a Lat Pulldown machine. The dip machine was 2 machines to his right, unoccupied. :32 (6):


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> View attachment 9248
> 
> 
> Dips on a Lat Pulldown machine. The dip machine was 2 machines to his right, unoccupied. :32 (6):



This... This can't be real. Wtf


----------



## CJ (Feb 21, 2020)

UPDATE!!!!!!!

He's on the dip machine now! :32 (18)::32 (18):

Must be SHOCKING the muscles. :32 (20):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 22, 2020)

look at his face LOL My man is very serious about them dips


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 22, 2020)

People find the stupidest ways to use the machines.  Saw on guy doing bicep curls on the leg curl machine once.   Could he had made a simple bicep curl any more awkward and overly complex? Nope.


----------



## CJ (Feb 22, 2020)

Guy on the cables, it's at the highest setting, he's lying down flat on the floor doing bicep curls.

He could have just down them standing, with the cable at shoulder height, for the exact same line of pull and joint angle.

Guess he wanted a dirty shirt.


----------



## Jin (Feb 22, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Guy on the cables, it's at the highest setting, he's lying down flat on the floor doing bicep curls.
> 
> He could have just down them standing, with the cable at shoulder height, for the exact same line of pull and joint angle.
> 
> Guess he wanted a dirty shirt.




Whatru? Some sorta geometrist?


----------



## CJ (Feb 22, 2020)

Jin said:


> Whatru? Some sorta geometrist?



I used my EliteFTS protractor.


----------



## Biggin (Feb 22, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I used my EliteFTS protractor.



works every time!


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 23, 2020)

I like to do skull crushers on the preacher curl... 
Just get in front of the machine lift up the bar, Stick your head on the pad and go to work.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 23, 2020)

Something that troubles me that I wish didn't. There is a lady at my gym who is a trainer. She is overweight, she is fat, she  probably would be classified as obese. Look, I don't fat shame people. Ever! But in this case this woman is training others in what's supposed to be a health and fitness program. She looks like neither. I dont  know her history, I don't know what issues she might be having.  But imo, she shouldn't be working as a personal trainer in a gym teaching others how to be fit when  she herself is far from being fit. She's fuking obese!  And she wears yoga pants. Ugh


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 23, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Something that troubles me that I wish didn't. There is a lady at my gym who is a trainer. She is overweight, she is fat, she  probably would be classified as obese. Look, I don't fat shame people. Ever! But in this case this woman is training others in what's supposed to be a health and fitness program. She looks like neither. I dont  know her history, I don't know what issues she might be having.  But imo, she shouldn't be working as a personal trainer in a gym teaching others how to be fit when  she herself is far from being fit. She's fuking obese!  And she wears yoga pants. Ugh




I’ve seen that at my local ymcas where I live and I always think the same thing. The only thing I could think is maybe the were like way heavier than they are now and they are still on a weight loss journey but they want to try and help others with what they have learned so far.


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 23, 2020)

I had a fat woman gym teacher in school, never understood that either.


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 23, 2020)

Long time back and it’s probably a lot stricter now, but I worked out at a gym where the hiring was for trainers was just about as strict as hiring for a grocery cashier. You available x hours? You ok with minimum wage? Any felonies? Hired.  Every client was on a cookie cutter program so all the trainer had to do was show them the machine and count reps.


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 28, 2020)

Just watched a guy walk in with someone else without a key fab, do 1 set of light back rows , go outside get in a waiting car and leave... He was here less than 2 minutes.


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 28, 2020)

simplesteve said:


> Just watched a guy walk in with someone else without a key fab, do 1 set of light back rows , go outside get in a waiting car and leave... He was here less than 2 minutes.



Stopped at the gym so he was 'at the gym' in case his wife or gf checked but went somewhere else he's not supposed to be going to...


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 28, 2020)

simplesteve said:


> just watched a guy walk in with someone else without a key fab, do 1 set of light back rows , go outside get in a waiting car and leave... He was here less than 2 minutes.




hiit?:32 (18):


----------



## CJ (Feb 28, 2020)

Rhino99 said:


> Stopped at the gym so he was 'at the gym' in case his wife or gf checked but went somewhere else he's not supposed to be going to...



He's technically not lying! :32 (18):


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 28, 2020)

I think guys pull this at my gym all the time.  Parking lot will be full and hardly anyone in there.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 28, 2020)

Watched a girl (trainer there) do her deadlifts. She got her work in before she had a client. She put the plates away, but left the bar in the middle of the floor, the long way across the floor, which is also the only walking space. I watched for 5 mins while I was warming up in my rack to see if she or the other trainers would put it back. Nope, she and client stepping over it, gym douche's stepping over it, another "so-called" trainer guy stepping over it with his client. I went over and put it away before someone broke their neck on it.

Gym-Tards


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 28, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Something that troubles me that I wish didn't. There is a lady at my gym who is a trainer. She is overweight, she is fat, she  probably would be classified as obese. Look, I don't fat shame people. Ever! But in this case this woman is training others in what's supposed to be a health and fitness program. She looks like neither. I dont  know her history, I don't know what issues she might be having.  But imo, she shouldn't be working as a personal trainer in a gym teaching others how to be fit when  she herself is far from being fit. She's fuking obese!  And she wears yoga pants. Ugh



Yea, this type of situation should tell ye what ye need to know about the "trainer" and their overall qualifications for their job. Show me ye can implement the practices in a way that meets my unique training and fitness goals, show me other clients whom ye have worked with and the success they've had, tell me about yer prior competitive experience in the field. Doesn't mean ye can't be a good trainer and have never stepped on a platform - there are exceptions to this rule in many professions (Bob Costas was arguably one of the greatest NFL analysts of all time and he never set foot on the field) but its the exceptions that prove the rule.

Low-level "fitness center" trainers are basically just there to lead people through a cookie cutter "workout" as was previously mentioned. They're not creating bespoke training plans for each of their clients, they're not bringing their own experience to cue'ing some poor bastard through their squats based on individual body makeup - they are there to make a little extra $$ for the fitness center and to keep members who errantly assume someone with a t-shirt that says "trainer" must be an expert paying their dues for a few months longer is all. 

My $.02 on hiring a trainer: do yer own research, ask them questions before signing-on and know that in general ye get what ye pay fer.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Feb 28, 2020)

i feel you. i feel the same way about myself though i know im growing because everyone tells me im getting bigger and leaner but i never see it in the mirror...just an issue we all our our own worst critics. but the funniest thing ive seen is some of these stripper dances i see people doing in the gym but they are guys...wow and you gotta love the 6 ft 2 160 guy shadow boxing...are you here to lift weight or try and look like you can fight...worst part is there is absolutely no technique in what they are doing


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 1, 2020)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Watched a girl (trainer there) do her deadlifts. She got her work in before she had a client. She put the plates away, but left the bar in the middle of the floor, the long way across the floor, which is also the only walking space. I watched for 5 mins while I was warming up in my rack to see if she or the other trainers would put it back. Nope, she and client stepping over it, gym douche's stepping over it, another "so-called" trainer guy stepping over it with his client. I went over and put it away before someone broke their neck on it.
> 
> Gym-Tards



my pet peeve! Especially when it’s a gym employee who is working out at the gym and can’t rack the shit or put it up right. I feel like it’s your place of work you should use proper gym etiquette. 
when I worked at a gym and did my work it’s there I always was on my best behavior I didn’t want the members to think I was lazy or complain. I enjoyed having good relationships with the members when I worked there. Also it’s just the right thing to do 
put the shit back where you got it!


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 1, 2020)

simplesteve said:


> Just watched a guy walk in with someone else without a key fab, do 1 set of light back rows , go outside get in a waiting car and leave... He was here less than 2 minutes.



had to get his lats pumped so there was something for his sancho to hold onto while he was bent over 
duh!


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 1, 2020)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Watched a girl (trainer there) do her deadlifts. She got her work in before she had a client. She put the plates away, but left the bar in the middle of the floor, the long way across the floor, which is also the only walking space. I watched for 5 mins while I was warming up in my rack to see if she or the other trainers would put it back. Nope, she and client stepping over it, gym douche's stepping over it, another "so-called" trainer guy stepping over it with his client. I went over and put it away before someone broke their neck on it.
> 
> Gym-Tards



They would be executed for that in mother Russia.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 1, 2020)

So I got a membership to my 3rd gym a week or so ago. Super excited because it is waaay less crowded. I typically go in the afternoons/evenings after work. 
The past 2 Saturdays, I have gone in the late mornings. There is this older dude (late 50's/early 60's) that fn sings while he lifts. When I say he sings, its more of a yodel in a high pitch(I can here it over my music playing on my headset) scream. 

The first time that I heard it, I took off my headset and started walking towards him because I seriously though something was wrong. After I realized that it was just singing, I turned around laughing and proceeded to continue my workout.

Yesterday, there he was again, doing flat bench on the smith machine singing his lungs out while he was benching.

While I'll admit that its annoying, it's kinda funny at the same time. Funny enough that it takes me a minute to compose myself before my next set.

In 30 years in the gym, this is my first experience with a singer. WTF?!


----------



## CJ (Mar 3, 2020)

Couldn't get a pic, it was crowded.

Lady standing on 2 benches, straddling them doing a sumo deadlift/squat hybrid. Problem was at her deepest, the DB she was holding wasn't even at bench level, could've done them from the floor. 

People were waiting for benches


----------



## Grinch (Mar 3, 2020)

I have noticed a few abstract designs left by a womans perspiration on the lat pulldown bench. It resembles a rorshach test. As one who appreciates art, I just want to lick the bench but that's a big nono apparently


----------



## German89 (Mar 3, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Couldn't get a pic, it was crowded.
> 
> Lady standing on 2 benches, straddling them doing a sumo deadlift/squat hybrid. Problem was at her deepest, the DB she was holding wasn't even at bench level, could've done them from the floor.
> 
> People were waiting for benches



If I do these, I do them on the assisted pull up machine, and I go as to grass, and hold at the bottom, don't go all the way up, stop at parallel. HOLLEEE FAUCK. Amazing pump  



Grinch said:


> I have noticed a few abstract designs left by a womans perspiration on the lat pulldown bench. It resembles a rorshach test. As one who appreciates art, I just want to lick the bench but that's a big nono apparently



i hate when i leave that. so embarrassing.  I think I have a meme somewhere on my phone..


ANYWAYS..

Yesterday was an adventure at the gym... I'll just mention one of the two things that happened... 

A child asked how many sets I had left, I asked why because he wants both sides... He thought I'd just stop what I am doing.  I got so irritated, "I don't know how many sets I have.  I am done. When I am done" Dont come at me with how many sets... fukk on off.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 3, 2020)

Saw a couple young doods bring in chains to the gym. I was like, yeah ok cool. These guys were doing Incline bench with them. The chains  never touched the ground!! Lol smdh. They looked all excited like as if they were doing something special.


----------



## German89 (Mar 3, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Saw a couple young doods bring in chains to the gym. I was like, yeah ok cool. These guys were doing Incline bench with them. The chains  never touched the ground!! Lol smdh. They looked all excited like as if they were doing something special.


ROTFLMAO

I have a little chain but it's so i can pull with more range...


----------



## Trump (Mar 3, 2020)

Watched a guy stretch with a band this morning the band snapped in half and his hand smashed into the press machine he was about to use. He then walked out holding his hand, must of been in the gym less than 60 seconds total


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 3, 2020)

Trump said:


> Watched a guy stretch with a band this morning the band snapped in half and his hand smashed into the press machine he was about to use. He then walked out holding his hand, must of been in the gym less than 60 seconds total



Nice one less fella to get in your way! Band gets 1 point!


----------



## Trump (Mar 3, 2020)

ha ha he wasn’t even doing anything wrong was just funny to watch



Boogieman said:


> Nice one less fella to get in your way! Band gets 1 point!


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 18, 2020)

Got two to add to this from today’s workout.

- some chick coming up to me tweaked out of her mind telling me that she shouldn’t have taken A pre work before running on the treadmill.  Her final words before she said good bye were , “I am soooooo buzzzzzzzed”. Silver lining.....no corpses were reported being found in the parking garage.

- some d- bag tonight spraying himself head to toe with body spray on the gym floor in between his  sets to the extent that I could literally see a cloud of mist where he stood. Silver lining...n/a


----------



## graybass (Jun 18, 2020)

I've been a trainer/nutritionist/contest prepper for 30 years. Never pay for a trainer who has less then 10 years experience working with real athletes. What's even worse is when you see these 19 year old females that have a trainer shirt on getting hired by rich fat women who want to look like them. Couldn't tell a barbell from a table leg. LOL Yet here they are training a 50 year old house wife who really wants to get in shape, yet the bimbo has never dieted a day in her life. I get a 50 yr old house wife, guess what, I teach them how to bench press, do squats, row etc. I teach them all their macros and everything else. Yet the bimbo is my competition! LOL. 
At LA Fitness they hire kids, show them 6 machines, give them a shirt, print out on their own printer a very nice looking certification, and boom! "YOU"RE A TRAINER"


----------



## dragon1952 (Jun 18, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Something that troubles me that I wish didn't. There is a lady at my gym who is a trainer. She is overweight, she is fat, she  probably would be classified as obese. Look, I don't fat shame people. Ever! But in this case this woman is training others in what's supposed to be a health and fitness program. She looks like neither. I dont  know her history, I don't know what issues she might be having.  But imo, she shouldn't be working as a personal trainer in a gym teaching others how to be fit when  she herself is far from being fit. She's fuking obese!  And she wears yoga pants. Ugh



We work out at the same gym....cool! I think the only requirement for being a "trainer" is to attend a class. All the trainers at my gym are either what I would call fat chicks or soft guys and they put their clients through the exact same, non-effective routines. This guy trainer was training two women the other day and one of them was short and obese. He was having her do kettle ball squats but down to a bench which wasn't much lower than her butt. So she was basically doing 1/4 squats and bouncing off the bench for 6 reps and then standing around looking goofy for several minutes. And she was leaning so far forward when she bounced up that the only thing she accomplished was a little back strain maybe. And not a bead of sweat or any exertion on her face the entire work out. She's just as fat or fatter than she was 2 months ago.
But something I thought was hilarious the other day. This skinny as a rail teenager doing half-rep or less band curls with his right arm as fast as he could with the 10 lb band while texting on his phone with the left hand. He probably did 30 reps and looked like he could have done 200 with that weight. What's the point?


----------



## German89 (Jun 18, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Got two to add to this from today’s workout.
> 
> - some chick coming up to me tweaked out of her mind telling me that she shouldn’t have taken A pre work before running on the treadmill.  Her final words before she said good bye were , “I am soooooo buzzzzzzzed”. Silver lining.....no corpses were reported being found in the parking garage.
> 
> - some d- bag tonight spraying himself head to toe with body spray on the gym floor in between his  sets to the extent that I could literally see a cloud of mist where he stood. Silver lining...n/a



Yooo. 

How about this fukk just before covid. I appreciate his effort. But bloody hell.. we are doing cardio and I dont wanna smell losen. He was litterally pulling lysol whipes out if his bag and wiping everything down.

Dude. The gym owner has non scent disinfectant.  What are you doing!?


----------



## Big Mikey (Jun 18, 2020)

Back in the dark ages before youtube if someone had bad form, it was on some level excusable simply because no one taught them the correct way & some people don't learn well from books. Now that there's about 97 thousand fitness youtube channels, bad form is beyond inexcusable.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 19, 2020)

German89 said:


> Yooo.
> 
> How about this fukk just before covid. I appreciate his effort. But bloody hell.. we are doing cardio and I dont wanna smell losen. He was litterally pulling lysol whipes out if his bag and wiping everything down.
> 
> Dude. The gym owner has non scent disinfectant.  What are you doing!?



I get the intent, but seriously if someone is that concerned....stay home...or at the very least pick something that doesn’t remind me of a toilet cleaner!


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 19, 2020)

Dumbest thing I've seen lately.  This assclown was using the squat rack performing standing gm's with 95lbs.  In between sets he would talk on his ****ing phone.  I walked up and asked how many sets he had left.  He replied 3, so I ok, and began performing my dynamic warm-up. After 10 min, he finished and I was ready to train.  He began wiping down the bar, the plates, the rack. I interjected and told him if he cared so damn much he could wait till I was done and then wipe everything.  What a jackass.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 19, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Dumbest thing I've seen lately.  This assclown was using the squat rack performing standing gm's with 95lbs.  In between sets he would talk on his ****ing phone.  I walked up and asked how many sets he had left.  He replied 3, so I ok, and began performing my dynamic warm-up. After 10 min, he finished and I was ready to train.  He began wiping down the bar, the plates, the rack. I interjected and told him if he cared so damn much he could wait till I was done and then wipe everything.  What a jackass.



should've told him he had nice glutes maybe he wouldve cut it to 2 sets :32 (18):


----------



## German89 (Jun 19, 2020)

Big Mikey said:


> Back in the dark ages before youtube if someone had bad form, it was on some level excusable simply because no one taught them the correct way & some people don't learn well from books. Now that there's about 97 thousand fitness youtube channels, bad form is beyond inexcusable.


But... What if.. All the watch are the bad form videos?


----------



## M.Greger87 (Jun 24, 2020)

No pic, but had a dude say I shouldn't bend my knees on my last 2 reps of barbell shrugs(600lbs) because I'm cheating myself... All the while he is doing squats and only going down 3 inches... LMMFAO!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 24, 2020)

We've got this guy who has a 1 inch range of motion on every lift he does no matter what muscle he is training. Not exagerating at all. He makes faces like he is really busting his ass too.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 24, 2020)

The funniest thing I ever did was when I tried the original Nordictrack cross country ski machine in the 90s.  I somehow managed to get my hands and feet out of sync and ended up on the floor.  I was embarrassed and LMAO at the same time!


----------



## Trump (Jun 24, 2020)

It’s meant to be things you have seen but good for you making fun of yourself, you will go far on here dude 





notsoswoleCPA said:


> The funniest thing I ever did was when I tried the original Nordictrack cross country ski machine in the 90s.  I somehow managed to get my hands and feet out of sync and ended up on the floor.  I was embarrassed and LMAO at the same time!


----------



## dragon1952 (Jun 24, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> We've got this guy who has a 1 inch range of motion on every lift he does no matter what muscle he is training. Not exagerating at all. He makes faces like he is really busting his ass too.



We've got a guy that does that. 1" rom as fast as he can on every exercise with a look of agony. He's fairly lean but has a huge pot belly. No muscle at all and he walks with one shoulder hunched up about 3 inches higher than the other one  :^ /


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 26, 2020)

Trump said:


> It’s meant to be things you have seen but good for you making fun of yourself, you will go far on here dude



Well in that case, at my gym, a dude who is stronger than me racked up 4 plates on one side of the bar and 3 on the other, and was about to squat when I stopped him.  At first he was mad that I interrupted him, but then thanked me for helping him to avoid a potential disaster.  The kicker is he said that has happened before and the bar literally flipped off his back...

As for me, I have no problems making fun of myself.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 26, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> We've got a guy that does that. 1" rom as fast as he can on every exercise with a look of agony. He's fairly lean but has a huge pot belly. No muscle at all and he walks with one shoulder hunched up about 3 inches higher than the other one  :^ /



Yeah I always try to give people the benefit of the doubt, like I tell myself maybe they have some kind of injury or something. But when you're doing it on every exercise...


----------



## PZT (Jun 26, 2020)

Heard a guy, tell a another guy that doing smith machine shrugs for 2 weeks would make his traps grow 2 inches.


----------



## CJ (Jun 26, 2020)

PZT said:


> Heard a guy, tell a another guy that doing smith machine shrugs for 2 weeks would make his traps grow 2 inches.



Today is Day #1!!!!  :32 (20):


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 27, 2020)

PZT said:


> Heard a guy, tell a another guy that doing smith machine shrugs for 2 weeks would make his traps grow 2 inches.



sounds legit


----------



## BrotherJ (Jun 27, 2020)

PZT said:


> Heard a guy, tell a another guy that doing smith machine shrugs for 2 weeks would make his traps grow 2 inches.



And makes peepee's grow 2'' too


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 17, 2021)

this fukkin guy in my gym the other day was ripping farts every squat rep, sick fukk.
oh wait... that was me :32 (18): :32 (17):


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 17, 2021)

I once saw this really skinny dude trying to do trap bar shrugs with a weight that was way too heavy for him. Instead of shrugging his shoulders up he just kept bobbing his head up and down. So I ran up to him and started headbanging and playing air guitar. Life is too short, smile a little bit pussy cat.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 17, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Couldn't get a pic, it was crowded.
> 
> Lady standing on 2 benches, straddling them doing a sumo deadlift/squat hybrid. Problem was at her deepest, the DB she was holding wasn't even at bench level, could've done them from the floor.
> 
> People were waiting for benches



Not to mention how ignorant it is that she's putting her dirty fucking feet on the benches. I see young dudes standing on plates as lifts to train calves on and I usually go up to them and remind them that the plates aren't for standing on. One kid started to give me attitude and asked me why, and I was like "Dude do you walk in the fucking bathroom with those shoes on? Have you seen the floor in there?" Lol


----------



## Adzg (Oct 17, 2021)

Back in my PT days I had this guy come up to me and ask for tips on how to even out his pecs and traps. 
Left trap was bigger than the right, left pec was smaller than the right. 

I grabbed his left shoulder and pushed it back and down so it was even with his other shoulder and said “mate you are just pushing your shoulder forwards making it all look out of whack” 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Oct 17, 2021)

While not personally witnessed , I work out at home. I thought this belongs here. On top of that , the first 2 seconds of this video is just epic.


----------



## supreme666leader (Oct 17, 2021)

I saw a guy blowing another guy in the locker room, i was disgusted until i looked away from the mirror


----------



## Send0 (Jan 27, 2022)

Bump... Someone breathe life into this thread. Post up some funny stuff!


----------



## TomJ (Jan 27, 2022)

https://imgur.com/lPdRPAN



star jump overhead press. he did like 5 sets of these


----------



## CJ (Jan 27, 2022)

TomJ said:


> https://imgur.com/lPdRPAN
> 
> 
> 
> star jump overhead press. he did like 5 sets of these


I haven't laughed that hard in awhile. 

I thank you sir!!!


----------



## TomJ (Jan 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> I haven't laughed that hard in awhile.
> 
> I thank you sir!!!


honestly, im impressed by his coordination and the sweatmark streaking down his back


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 27, 2022)

That dude looks like 14 year old me climbing a fat chick


----------



## BrotherJ (Jan 27, 2022)

Yesterday - older dude with a gym towel draped on his head wanders over to the dumbbell rack and proceeds to "row" while standing at the rack in everyone's way. Eventually people just start grabbing and re-racking their weights around him and he starts looking around at everyone all annoyed and offended. He finally stalks off shaking his head as if everyone else was in his way.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 27, 2022)

TomJ said:


> https://imgur.com/lPdRPAN
> 
> 
> 
> star jump overhead press. he did like 5 sets of these


Are we sure he isn't having a seizure? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 3, 2022)

crossfit? 



https://imgur.com/a/Rut9Mck


----------



## Stickler (Aug 3, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> crossfit?
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/Rut9Mck


would have been great if he hit his balls by accident mid toss!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 3, 2022)

I got video of a guying dancing on the recumbent bike the other day too, but i think i deleted it.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 3, 2022)

There was some shit going on w/ this one member at the gym.  Odd behavior but was doing some funky shit today on the smith machine.  I thought about recording him too.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 3, 2022)

Stickler said:


> There was some shit going on w/ this one member at the gym.  Odd behavior but was doing some funky shit today on the smith machine.  I thought about recording him too.


I've missed recording some epic shit man, I decided I'm not even going to hesitate with the camera anymore. Life is too short.


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 3, 2022)

I missed a golden opportunity yesterday.  The board has been shitting on DB kickbacks of late.  I saw three dudes all bent over on one bench, two on one side and one on the other, doing DB kickbacks.

I should've captured that amazing moment of fuckery.


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> I missed a golden opportunity yesterday.  The board has been shitting on DB kickbacks of late.  I saw three dudes all bent over on one bench, two on one side and one on the other, doing DB kickbacks.
> 
> I should've captured that amazing moment of fuckery.


Like a big gay circle jerk!!!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 3, 2022)

I wish I still had this video of this dude at my gym. I’m just lifting one day, and look over and this fool has a 25lb plate on his face holding onto it, laying on a bench with his head off of it, doing head raises 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 3, 2022)

not to much funny shit in my gym just juiceheads and hot bitches


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Aug 3, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> not to much funny shit in my gym just juiceheads and hot bitches



Sharing is caring. Preferably of the latter. Don't get caught. Can't afford to bail you out.


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I wish I still had this video of this dude at my gym. I’m just lifting one day, and look over and this fool has a 25lb plate on his face holding onto it, laying on a bench with his head off of it, doing head raises
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was his nose in the bar hole? 🤣


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> Was his nose in the bar hole?



Hahahahaha man I can’t remember. I fucking hope so. I gotta find that video now.,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 3, 2022)

Here’s a pic from the video lol. Idk how to get videos on here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hahahahaha man I can’t remember. I fucking hope so. I gotta find that video now.,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are so many fools at my new gym, it's kind of a higher end joint. Nothing so bad though that I need to video it. 

There's one "trainer" who has all her clients stand on 1 leg on a stability ball, while doing presses with the Crossover Symmetry bands. 

She's also had a lady doing vertical leg press on a Smith Machine. THAT I had to say something about to her... I said, "if you're not going to just use the leg press machine that's right there, at least set up the safeties so she doesn't get hurt" . I look at her in disgust. I don't think she cares for me. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Here’s a pic from the video lol. Idk how to get videos on here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use Streamable to upload videos and put them here.


----------



## Yano (Aug 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> There are so many fools at my new gym, it's kind of a higher end joint. Nothing so bad though that I need to video it.
> 
> There's one "trainer" who has all her clients stand on 1 leg on a stability ball, while doing presses with the Crossover Symmetry bands.
> 
> She's also had a lady doing vertical leg press on a Smith Machine. THAT I had to say something about to her... I said, "if you're not going to just use the leg press machine that's right there, at least set up the safeties so she doesn't get hurt" . I look at her in disgust. I don't think she cares for me. 🤷‍♂️


 I think I would lose my shit in a public gym from the stories n pics you guys have .. wow


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> I use Streamable to upload videos and put them here.



Is that an app? I’ll get it. Y’all gotta see this lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Is that an app? I’ll get it. Y’all gotta see this lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











						Upload Video Online - Free Video Hosting - Streamable
					

Upload your video in seconds on Streamable. We accept a variety of video formats including MP4, MOV, AVI, and more. It's free, try it now!




					streamable.com


----------



## TiredandHot (Aug 3, 2022)

I sure wish I saved the picture, but a few months ago my gym management wrote and posted a sign that said "No using steroids in the bathroom." I guess guys were leaving their needles on the ground, I never got around to asking what happened.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> Upload Video Online - Free Video Hosting - Streamable
> 
> 
> Upload your video in seconds on Streamable. We accept a variety of video formats including MP4, MOV, AVI, and more. It's free, try it now!
> ...











						Neck strong
					

Watch "Neck strong " on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




See if that works


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Aug 3, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Neck strong
> 
> 
> Watch "Neck strong " on Streamable.
> ...


He is much man !!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 17, 2022)

https://imgur.com/a/qoyFCzC


This was mild compred to some of the dances she was doing, i couldn't get my camera up in time


----------



## Stickler (Aug 17, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> https://imgur.com/a/qoyFCzC
> 
> 
> This was mild compred to some of the dances she was doing, i couldn't get my camera up in time


not gonna lie.. i think she learned that from me.   I'm ashamed but proud at the same time. 




.. You go girl!


----------



## CJ (Aug 17, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> https://imgur.com/a/qoyFCzC
> 
> 
> This was mild compred to some of the dances she was doing, i couldn't get my camera up in time


That's her mating ritual. Caught your eye!!!   😘


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 18, 2022)

https://imgur.com/a/8rSK9Jl


wtf is this guy doing can someone explain this to me


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 18, 2022)

Could be grip work


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 18, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> wtf is this guy doing can someone explain this to me


Pretty sure this is the "here hold my beer" deadlift variation. It's excellent for making sure you're able to hit full send in those precious times of inebriation.


----------



## eazy (Sep 19, 2022)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/yesyesyesyesno/comments/xi5zb7


----------



## snake (Sep 19, 2022)

eazy said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/yesyesyesyesno/comments/xi5zb7


That's looks like something I'd do. lol


----------



## snake (Sep 19, 2022)

Yano said:


> While not personally witnessed , I work out at home. I thought this belongs here. On top of that , the first 2 seconds of this video is just epic.


Love me some thick VJJ!


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 22, 2022)

All in the last week:
Dude drinking a redbull between each set.
Dude doing tricep pushdowns on the assisted pull up machine(with gloves on).
Personal trainer teaching a newb girl to balance on a bosu ball and squat with kettlebells.
Same personal trainer trying to take my cable setup and me telling him wtf are you doing bro and him acting like a vagina when my bag and everything was right there lol.
There's this guy who trains benchpress everyday and literally 1/3 presses every rep. It's sad. He has a training partner that never corrects him. Funny part is he looks like Jay Cutler had he never lifted.
To each thier own, just random shit I notice lol


----------



## cavorite (Sep 22, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> Dude doing tricep pushdowns on the assisted pull up machine(with gloves on).



Like he was pushing the platform down?


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 22, 2022)

We have this dude who will put like 365 on the bench press and just peacock around it. I’ve never actually seen him do a rep.

Yes, he’s a manlet.

We also have “Larry the Cable Guy” who does all sorts of retarded “functional” fitness nonsense and treats the cable crossover like a jungle gym.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 22, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> We have this dude who will put like 365 on the bench press and just peacock around it. I’ve never actually seen him do a rep.
> 
> Yes, he’s a manlet.
> 
> We also have “Larry the Cable Guy” who does all sorts of retarded “functional” fitness nonsense and treats the cable crossover like a jungle gym.


I saw this one clown doing tricep kickbacks and I was like hahhahah you dumb motherfucker.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 22, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I saw this one clown doing tricep kickbacks and I was like hahhahah you dumb motherfucker.


Was he using 60lbs?

Oh wait, sorry, 30lb dumbells. I saw someone cheat and add both together so it looked more impressive and now I do it out of habit.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 22, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> We have this dude who will put like 365 on the bench press and just peacock around it. I’ve never actually seen him do a rep.
> 
> Yes, he’s a manlet.
> 
> We also have “Larry the Cable Guy” who does all sorts of retarded “functional” fitness nonsense and treats the cable crossover like a jungle gym.


Reminds me there are a few girls on the weekends that take up my favorite bench. They put the fucking tripod up and on record and I swear they take a good 10 min between sets and about 40 min total. That's some bullshit. I don't care if you have a cooter or not, get your ass under the bar, do your sets and move the fuck on.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 22, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Was he using 60lbs?
> 
> Oh wait, sorry, 30lb dumbells. I saw someone cheat and add both together so it looked more impressive and now I do it out of habit.


You dont call 2 30 pound dbs using 60 pound dbs?  I thought everyone did that.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Sep 22, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Reminds me there are a few girls on the weekends that take up my favorite bench. They put the fucking tripod up and on record and I swear they take a good 10 min between sets and about 40 min total. That's some bullshit. I don't care if you have a cooter or not, get your ass under the bar, do your sets and move the fuck on.


I would have no problem at all telling those girls that they have to move along.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 22, 2022)

Blusoul24 said:


> I would have no problem at all telling those girls that they have to move along.


“Nobody gives a shit about your 95lb bench. Keep it moving.”


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 22, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Reminds me there are a few girls on the weekends that take up my favorite bench. They put the fucking tripod up and on record and I swear they take a good 10 min between sets and about 40 min total. That's some bullshit. I don't care if you have a cooter or not, get your ass under the bar, do your sets and move the fuck on.


I would tell them to come and sit on uncle Butchies lap and we will have a talk about whatever pops up, then I will show you how to bench without the need for a tripod!


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 22, 2022)

We do have a lady at our gym we have been working with on bench. She was stuck at 70#s forever, we kept telling her to add weight but she said she can't. Decided to start helping her. This past Sunday she hit 165# for a new PR. It only took her 4 months to get there. She is 49, I was so proud of her, she had a smile ear to ear too.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 22, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> We do have a lady at our gym we have been working with on bench. She was stuck at 70#s forever, we kept telling her to add weight but she said she can't. Decided to start helping her. This past Sunday she hit 165# for a new PR. It only took her 4 months to get there. She is 49, I was so proud of her, she had a smile ear to ear too.


That’s actually a pretty common problem. People get comfortable and don’t want to push the weight to progress because it will cause them to feel discomfort. They end up endlessly spinning their wheels and making zero progress for years because of it.

This is why I always point beginners to linear progression programs.  If you can add weight, you should add weight.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 22, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> All in the last week:
> Dude drinking a redbull between each set.
> Dude doing tricep pushdowns on the assisted pull up machine(with gloves on).
> Personal trainer teaching a newb girl to balance on a bosu ball and squat with kettlebells.
> ...


I’m probably going to get flamed for this; doing skull crushers using the board on the assisted pull up are killer. Creeping Death 2 had those programmed in for a minute and I thought they were a good finisher


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 22, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I’m probably going to get flamed for this; doing skull crushers using the board on the assisted pull up are killer. Creeping Death 2 had those programmed in for a minute and I thought they were a good finisher


how do u even do that?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 22, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> how do u even do that?


You ever done skullcrushers on a table? Same principle


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 22, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> You ever done skullcrushers on a table? Same principle


nope. so its like when people do them with those straps hanging from the bars? if its more of a bodyweight thing why have the platform movable?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 22, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> nope. so its like when people do them with those straps hanging from the bars? if its more of a bodyweight thing why have the platform movable?







Like this. The point on doing them with a platform is you aren’t limited to your own body weight


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 22, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Like this. The point on doing them with a platform is you aren’t limited to your own body weight


wouldnt that make it easier though?


----------



## loree123 (Sep 22, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> “Nobody gives a shit about your 95lb bench. Keep it moving.”


There is an absolute glute dominant cutie that does this. It irritates me but I helped film her once because I am a pervert at heart and wanted a closer look. That video went into my spank bank. I hate what high test turns me into 😭


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 22, 2022)

loree123 said:


> There is an absolute glute dominant cutie that does this. It irritates me but I helped film her once because I am a pervert at heart and wanted a closer look. That video went into my spank bank. I hate what high test turns me into 😭


did she ask for your help or did you just do it on your own


----------



## shackleford (Sep 22, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> Dude doing tricep pushdowns on the assisted pull up machine


i'm pretty sure i've seen a youtube video of mountain dog advocating this exercise. He seemed to like it alot. Personally, i think i might have seen an assisted pullup machine one time in my life.


----------



## shackleford (Sep 22, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> wouldnt that make it easier though?


Why doesnt he just turn around and do pushups with his feet on the table

i quoted the wrong person... o well.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 22, 2022)

I was coming out of the bathroom at the gym and I threw my paper towel at the trash can and missed because of curveball action. Reached down to pick it up...and then as I stood back up I knocked the paper towel dispenser off the wall with my head and it went in the trashcan and exploded.

I panicked and ran.


----------



## shackleford (Sep 22, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I was coming out of the bathroom at the gym and I threw my paper towel at the trash can and missed because of curveball action. Reached down to pick it up...and then as I stood back up I knocked the paper towel dispenser off the wall with my head and it went in the trashcan and exploded.
> 
> I panicked and ran.


Doh!
Double Doh!


----------



## Joliver (Sep 22, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Doh!
> Double Doh!
> View attachment 28798



I just hope the people from sector 7G don't hear about this. 😔


----------



## shackleford (Sep 22, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I just hope the people from sector 7G don't hear about this. 😔


burns has cameras in the mens room. the secrets already out.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 22, 2022)

shackleford said:


> burns has cameras in the mens room. the secrets already out.


----------



## shackleford (Sep 22, 2022)

Of course they were put in at Smither's request, so he could "keep an eye on" burns, he is a fall risk ya know.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Sep 22, 2022)

This guy that lifts with us every once in awhile was doing leg press one day. His normal max is about 4-5 plates for sets of 8. One day he thought he was doing 7 plates and it felt easy. He called us over to check it out. The dumb bastard didn't know that you don't count the plates that are on the pins to store the 45's you're not using. He kept loading the weight onto the weight rack thinking he was doing more 🙄


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 23, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> This guy that lifts with us every once in awhile was doing leg press one day. His normal max is about 4-5 plates for sets of 8. One day he thought he was doing 7 plates and it felt easy. He called us over to check it out. The dumb bastard didn't know that you don't count the plates that are on the pins to store the 45's you're not using. He kept loading the weight onto the weight rack thinking he was doing more 🙄


Omg this is great. "Look how strong I got!"


----------



## PZT (Sep 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I saw this one clown doing tricep kickbacks and I was like hahhahah you dumb motherfucker.


Watch your mouth, sonny


----------



## PZT (Sep 23, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> This guy that lifts with us every once in awhile was doing leg press one day. His normal max is about 4-5 plates for sets of 8. One day he thought he was doing 7 plates and it felt easy. He called us over to check it out. The dumb bastard didn't know that you don't count the plates that are on the pins to store the 45's you're not using. He kept loading the weight onto the weight rack thinking he was doing more 🙄


Holy shit!


----------



## PZT (Sep 23, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> how do u even do that?





Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I’m probably going to get flamed for this; doing skull crushers using the board on the assisted pull up are killer. Creeping Death 2 had those programmed in for a minute and I thought they were a good finisher


Seen Brandon Lilly do them at Westside but had a medicine ball on the platform.


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 23, 2022)

There is this one older guy (about 60), he cuts out the sleeves of all his shirts all the way down the sides. He has these nipples that are like hot dog length. His shirt is always getting hung up on them, so they are always peeking out the side. It would be fine but he spends most of his time going person to person and bull shitting. When he comes up to me, I feel like Austin Powers in the "Mole Scene", it is so uncomfortable!


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 13, 2022)

Just look at these fucking twats.  This was 8 o'clock last night.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 13, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> Just look at these fucking twats.  This was 8 o'clock last night.
> 
> 
> View attachment 30115


That picture fills me with rage.

The lawn chair is what really does it.


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> Just look at these fucking twats.  This was 8 o'clock last night.
> 
> 
> View attachment 30115


You should sit in their chair.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 13, 2022)

CJ said:


> You should sit in their chair.


And judge them like at a PL competition..Keep yelling no lift or RED LIGHT!


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 13, 2022)

Without even seeing them in action, I can tell that the guy in the white shirt is about to 1/4 squat a set of 5.


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 13, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Without even seeing them in action, I can tell that the guy in the white shirt is about to 1/4 squat a set of 5.


Oh, but he's got his fancy little ballet slippers on.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 13, 2022)

PZT said:


> Holy shit!


Watch yo mouf.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 13, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Watch yo mouf.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 13, 2022)

still not to much funny shit in the gym..Palmbeach dont play


----------



## PZT (Oct 13, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> Just look at these fucking twats.  This was 8 o'clock last night.
> 
> 
> View attachment 30115


Which one of them out deadlifted you?


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 14, 2022)

PZT said:


> Which one of them out deadlifted you?


I never saw one of them touch the bar.  I didn't know you could use chalk to jerk your buddies off. But they made a believer of me.


----------



## Stickler (Oct 14, 2022)

The picture isn't the funny part. Him sitting there for 45 min, and then switching machines and using it as his personal locker..also no the funny part.

Me pacing around, huffing like a bull, my face turning purple as my BP rose, and me talking to myself and growling while waiting for his bitch ass to move.  IF I could have had a video of myself. That would have been the funny part.

He finally moved his drinks and phone when I was like, "Excuse me Intel, are you DONE with that?" And looking like an umpa lumpa.

Edit: forgot to mention it was 20lbs for 75 reps with a 45 min break between sets


----------



## Stickler (Oct 14, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> Just look at these fucking twats.  This was 8 o'clock last night.
> 
> 
> View attachment 30115


Your gym provides chairs like that? Or fucktard brought it himself, like he's heading to the beach or a ballgame.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 14, 2022)

Stickler said:


> View attachment 30187
> 
> 
> The picture isn't the funny part. Him sitting there for 45 min, and then switching machines and using it as his personal locker..also no the funny part.
> ...


I just ask these people how many more sets they have. If they dont move I ask to work it. Works well


----------



## Stickler (Oct 14, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I just ask these people how many more sets they have. If they dont move I ask to work it. Works well


Geeze.. gotta go and state the obvious. I wasn't in the talking mood. Just did other exercises and and paced


----------



## PZT (Oct 14, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I just ask these people how many more sets they have. If they dont move I ask to work it. Works well


Most of the time none serious gym goers just give up the equipment. If they’ve seen you in t he gym they usually understand your specifically goal driven approach.


----------



## PZT (Oct 14, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> I never saw one of them touch the bar.  I didn't know you could use chalk to jerk your buddies off. But they made a believer of me.


Sooooo you made friends?


----------



## Stickler (Oct 14, 2022)

PZT said:


> Most of the time none serious gym goers just give up the equipment. If they’ve seen you in t he gym they usually understand your specifically goal driven approach.


Now you gotta back him up with perfectly good reasoning and extra common sense. It's a God Damn Conspiracy I tell you!


----------



## PZT (Oct 14, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Now you gotta back him up with perfectly good reasoning and extra common sense. It's a God Damn Conspiracy I tell you!


Wednesday the new group of you youngins got a kick out of some comments I made.

We have a small town gym so the locker room is small. 1 shower, 1 urinal, 1 sink, 1 chair, etc. every once in awhile fkers think it’s there private bathroom and lock themselves in. This one of the few things that will cause me to make a scene, I don’t know why. Use to a big part was I would need in to say get equipment out of my locker. Now it’s usually because I am about to piss my shorts.

Went off on the youngin because he locked himself in while showering. Was like “BOY NOBODY WANNA SEE YOUR LIL DICK!” and once he came out “atleast tell me you gonna go get your little pinky wet”.

This generation is a a lot better than the previous generation though. The last was real serious but lifted like pussies. These guys try harder and actually have a sense of humor.

There is some hope after all fellas.


----------



## MrRogers (Oct 15, 2022)

Never saw this in 20 yrs, until this morning.

30-ish guy goes over to the power rack to squat. He puts two 45's on one side, and nothing on the other. He gets under it, unracks, and starts doing lopsided squats. Dumbfuk tried to go to failure and ended up tipping the bar, weights fall off nearly onto some chick in left field taking selfies. People are fn stupid.


----------



## Stickler (Oct 15, 2022)

MrRogers said:


> Never saw this in 20 yrs, until this morning.
> 
> 30-ish guy goes over to the power rack to squat. He puts two 45's on one side, and nothing on the other. He gets under it, unracks, and starts doing lopsided squats. Dumbfuk tried to go to failure and ended up tipping the bar, weights fall off nearly onto some chick in left field taking selfies. People are fn stupid.


how could you NOT have video'd that.  .. woulda went viral I'm sure.


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 19, 2022)

A girl who usually comes in with her boyfriend came in by herself and spent 20 minutes twerking and doing other suggestive exercises in the room full of men.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 20, 2022)

Ok so I trained legs last night, in my own gym and this cracked me up.  MRS. BRICKS had a meniscus repair earlier this year and she's back 100%+.  She had to start on leg extensions with zero weight and only after she was pretty deep into her rehab.  Here's her evidence of progress and progressive overload:


 I've watched this stack grow over the last 6 months and last night it just cracked me up.  Called her at the house and teased her a bit about maybe mathing a little bit in the gym🤣

Side note:  we have a bunch of newer members on the board so I will post some current pictures of BRICK'S gym later this evening when I'm done with back.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 20, 2022)

Stickler said:


> View attachment 30187
> 
> 
> The picture isn't the funny part. Him sitting there for 45 min, and then switching machines and using it as his personal locker..also no the funny part.
> ...


this is what i picture a lefty soyboy to look like


----------



## Stickler (Oct 20, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> this is what i picture a lefty soyboy to look like


Who? The fucker sitting on the bench or me pacing?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 20, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Who? The fucker sitting on the bench or me pacing?


who ever is sitting there in   a position like he has a pussy


----------



## Stickler (Oct 20, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> who ever is sitting there in   a position like he has a pussy


Yeah, not sure I've seen him at the same time as me since.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 20, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> A girl who usually comes in with her boyfriend came in by herself and spent 20 minutes twerking and doing other suggestive exercises in the room full of men.


No she didn’t.


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> No she didn’t.


Yeah, she did. I was 10 feet away from her while it was happening. 

WTF is the point of replying that way?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 21, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> Yeah, she did. I was 10 feet away from her while it was happening.
> 
> WTF is the point of replying that way?



She didn't. You are full of shit.


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> She didn't. You are full of shit.


No, you are full of shit for replying this way. 

I fucking work there. And the area she was twerking in is right behind where I stand.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 21, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> No, you are full of shit for replying this way.
> 
> I fucking work there. And the area she was twerking in is right behind where I stand.



So where's the video or pictures?

Why do you think ANY of us care?

You don't work anywhere. You're lying.


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So where's the video or pictures?
> 
> Why do you think ANY of us care?
> 
> You don't work anywhere. You're lying.


Why the hell I would I take pictures of a hot chick at a gym I work at? I could easily get fired for that. 

I don't think Anyone cares about anything. But the point of the thread was to share funny things we saw at the gym, and that immediately came to mind for me. My story is no less worthwhile than anyone else's in this thread.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 21, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> Why the hell I would I take pictures of a hot chick at a gym I work at? I could easily get fired for that.
> 
> I don't think Anyone cares about anything. But the point of the thread was to share funny things we saw at the gym, and that immediately came to mind for me. My story is no less worthwhile than anyone else's in this thread.


I still think you're lying.


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I still think you're lying.


Why? You single me out for no reason other than personal bias. My story is less extreme than most things posted here.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 21, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> Why? You single me out for no reason other than personal bias. My story is less extreme than most things posted here.


It’s not personal bias at all. I just don’t think that a girl that “typically trains with her big boyfriend” went to your gym and for no reason, other than her boyfriend wasn’t there, decided to start “twerking”. 

Nobody is twerking anymore. I’m not buying what you’re selling. She’s not bouncing her ass, no matter how much you fantasize. 

And then what? When she returned with her boyfriend nobody said anything? Let me guess, everyone just smiled knowingly and you could tell she was embarrassed? 

See why you aren’t believable.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s not personal bias at all. I just don’t think that a girl that “typically trains with her big boyfriend” went to your gym and for no reason, other than her boyfriend wasn’t there, decided to start “twerking”.
> 
> Nobody is twerking anymore. I’m not buying what you’re selling. She’s not bouncing her ass, no matter how much you fantasize.
> 
> ...


… and everybody stood up and clapped.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s not personal bias at all. I just don’t think that a girl that “typically trains with her big boyfriend” went to your gym and for no reason, other than her boyfriend wasn’t there, decided to start “twerking”.
> 
> Nobody is twerking anymore. I’m not buying what you’re selling. She’s not bouncing her ass, no matter how much you fantasize.
> 
> ...


Hey, I twerk all the time at my gym and I am damn good at it I might add!


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Nobody is twerking anymore


Oh... well... ummmm...


----------

